# Ewell



## Jeff Egan (Jul 25, 2005)

Has anyone got pictures or info on the Collier Ewell there was, I think more than one.
Thanking you in anticipation.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Jeff Egan said:


> Has anyone got pictures or info on the Collier Ewell there was, I think more than one.
> Thanking you in anticipation.


Jeff
Their is info on a collier(Flattie) on following webpage. The only other info I can find is she was assisted by the Caister Lifeboat Jose Neville on two consecative days in 1947 but thats it

1947 Jan 11 Steamship Ewell, of London, gave help (two launches) 
Jan 12 do., (third launch), gave help 

http://www.portcities.org.uk/london/server/show/conMediaFile.5760/The-SS-Ewell-(1926)-approaching-Southwark-Bridge.html


----------



## spartan (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Jeff there have been 3 colliers named EWELL
The first was built in 1906 so presumably it is not that one
Second one was built in 1926and served the Gas Company till 1958.She was renamed


----------



## spartan (Jan 20, 2006)

Dont know what happend to my last reply went off halfway through(Bit like most things these days)As I was about to write.The second was renamed Ewell II in 1958 Presumably to release the name for the 3rd one which was built by Hall and Co( yard no 754 1877grt.)She was renamed FLETCHING In 1976.In 1980 Stephenson Clarke became owners.(Having been managers since 1970)She was sold to breakers in 1980 arriving at Gijon in October of that year.
I shall now press the button that I did not mean to press before
Cheers 
Spartan


----------



## Jeff Egan (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks lads someone was asking about her and I knew the ship but had no details.


----------



## dnobmal (Dec 22, 2005)

I sailed with South Eastern Gas Board early sixties and the Ewell was one of their Flatirons,I myself was on the Mitcham for about a year,they were all named after London districts,Wandsworth ,Dulwich,Camberwell,Sydenham, were all flatties,they also had three other ships which ran to Greenwich the Effra,Southwark,Catford the flatties mostly up river to Wandsworth which was just above Vauxhall bridge,which is a far as the colliers ran to as far as I know.The Mitcham ended up working around Nova Scotia with a crane on board for self discharging but when she went to the breakers I do not know


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Jeff

There three colliers bearing this name over the years

Ewell (I) 1011grt 1915 - 1925
Ewell (II) 1334grt 1926 - 1958
Ewell (III) 1877grt 1958 - 1970

I have details of all three together with pics. Any idea which one you are interested in?

Regards

NigelC (de-zoombied)


----------



## Jeff Egan (Jul 25, 2005)

It will be one of the last two Nigel, I had an enquiry from someone who's Grandfather sailed on the Ewell, they were asking what kind of ship it was, the Ewell I can recall was a Flat Iron Collier owned by South Eastern gas Board, the Grandfather was born in 1909 so it just about rules out the first ship.


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Jeff

To cover I will let you have all three although it will probably be first thing tomorrow morning as I am going out soon and am a bit pushed for time tonight

Regards

NigelC


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Jeff

As promised, pics and details for the three Ewell's. Going by the D.O.B. of the gentleman concerned I would think it most likely that he was on the Ewell(II).

Source of info:
Gas & Electricity Colliers
D Ridley Chesterton & R S Fenton
Published by WSL 1984 - ISBN 0 905617 33 9

Regards

NigelC

If you need better pics let me have your Email by PM and I will try and improve them.


----------



## Jeff Egan (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks Nigel I have sent you my e-mail address by PM.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Jeff,

Here attached the EWELL 1926 & 1958, both by courtesy/© A.Duncan.


----------



## Jeff Egan (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks Ruud.


----------

